#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Output of a complex verilog HDL program

## ahmed.shorif

Greetings!

I am in a process to learn Verilog HDL and I will be given a complex Verilog HDL program from which I need to determine the result of the program. It's actually a part of VLSI designing course I am taking this semester. So would you please let me know what are the things (e.g. basic of Digital system concept, boolean algebra etc. or anything else) I need to go through to be able to determine the result?

I hope to get some suggestions from you so that I can get a better orientation for this. 

Thank you,
Shorif

P.S. Do you have any additional advice on how to be proficient on verilog programming, I am ok with the syntax but still struggling while I am given a new problem.





  Similar Threads: labour output in delhi NCR verilog hdl I need help with this assembly language program.. please explain program posted below. ! I need help with this assembly language program.. please explain program posted below. ! Unix lab manual(commands,shell program,c program)

----------

